
Fitbit Low Battery Notifier - there
http://fitbit.jcs.org/
======
there
fitbit released their developer api the other week (<http://dev.fitbit.com/>)
and i saw a request for this feature in their user forums, so i spent a couple
hours this evening writing this.

